# 2011 Halfmoon Betta Calendar



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a link to my 2011 Betta Calendar for anyone interested......
http://www.zazzle.com/2011_halfmoon_betta_fish_calendar-158988127328995976


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

WOW, that September one looks like it's wearing lipstick!! lol


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes he sure does.....He was a flashy little boy for sure lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be buying one for sure!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

OMG... those fish are beautiful. Love July.. and August!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I luv December the best..so pretty!

I will see if I can get one!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

So cool!!! 

I'd love to hang one up in my dorm! This is exactly what every betta-loving college student needs!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Oooo, I love March's Betta!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Does the link still work after 2:22am? I think it is my internet. Sometimes it makes me so mad!:evil:

I'll try later.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

It worked. I had to refresh the page twice, though.

I really like the HM for April!:-D


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

HEY!!! I think I know that gorgeous guy in August.. in fact he looks strikingly like this handsome man sitting in a tank next to my computer ;-)

Well now I have to buy it, there's no helping it.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow they are beautiful! i want that!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> HEY!!! I think I know that gorgeous guy in August.. in fact he looks strikingly like this handsome man sitting in a tank next to my computer ;-)
> 
> Well now I have to buy it, there's no helping it.


Lol I was going to say, isn't that...Tallahassee? (that's his name right?)


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL yep. I'd know that pic anywhere.. right after I got Tallahassee it was my desktop photo forever. Now it's a picture of one of Bowie and Lilly's babies


----------

